# Banjo 006 Minnow 110 Piece Set - PICS ADDED!



## ACarbone624 (Sep 12, 2008)

I came home from work and my wife surprised me :shock: with the 110 piece set. I guess she saw me watching =P~ the infomercial a few weeks ago and ordered it. 

The lures look pretty good. The rigging is a little different. You put the hook through the special weighted eyes. I watched the DVD that came with the set and they seem to have a lot of action. I guess its not a bad set for $19.99.

I guess I'll have to get out this weekend and try them out.

I have a great wife. 

The 2 speckled ones are glow in the dark!


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2008)

Don't forget the camera!

Have your wife call mine! :mrgreen:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 12, 2008)

congrats ,take pictures =D>


----------



## ben2go (Sep 12, 2008)

Sounds like a steal of a deal to me.Are those really as good as advertised?I remember Bill Dance endorsing them when they first come out.I never tried them.I stick to tried and true lures and bait.


----------



## NSUbass (Sep 13, 2008)

lol, i have them and dont use them, anyone that wants to try, let me know, and ill send you a few so that you dont get taken like i did


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

"The Banjo Minnows ability to perfectly duplicate that spastic action creates an illusion so life like that it triggers a genetic response and compels fish to bite even if they are not hungry".

I'm sold on it! :LOL2: send me some!


----------



## shamoo (Sep 13, 2008)

I know guys that had good luck with them, I never had any luck. I was talking on the job one day and someone was telling me he wanted to get his son into fishing and was going to buy the Banjo Minner, next day i took him in a shamino closed faced reel, a rod and the Banjo Minner Kit. I dont think they worked, his kid ended up in jail, anyway Good Luck with them Mr. ACarbone.


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2008)

shamoo said:


> I know guys that had good luck with them, I never had any luck. I was talking on the job one day and someone was telling me he wanted to get his son into fishing and was going to buy the Banjo Minner, next day i took him in a shamino closed faced reel, a rod and the Banjo Minner Kit. I dont think they worked, his kid ended up in jail, anyway Good Luck with them Mr. ACarbone.



:shock: :LOL2:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 14, 2008)

shamoo said:


> I dont think they worked, his kid ended up in jail...



If that is the end result, I don't think I'm gonna try them... :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NSUbass (Sep 15, 2008)

Jim said:


> Quote:
> 
> "The Banjo Minnows ability to perfectly duplicate that spastic action creates an illusion so life like that it triggers a genetic response and compels fish to bite even if they are not hungry".
> 
> I'm sold on it! :LOL2: send me some!





PM me, and ill send you the "minners"


Also, would anyone want to do like a lure trade thing on here? Where you swap around lures you don't use, or dont like, or something like this where you want to try some new lure. I think it would be a fun experiment to try


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 15, 2008)

NSU Bass - i am sure we can get a lure trade going here, we have a bunch of members who make their own baits and a bunch more who are simply put "Tackle Tarts" Lots of lure everywhere


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2008)

My name is Jim and I'm a tackle tart :LOL2:

Im in!


----------



## ben2go (Sep 15, 2008)

Jim said:


> My name is Jim and I'm a tackle tart :LOL2:
> 
> Im in!


 

Welcome Jim and thanks for joining Tackleholics Anonymous.You're among friends now and we will help you get over your tackle addiction.
:LMFAO:


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2008)

ben2go said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > My name is Jim and I'm a tackle tart :LOL2:
> ...




Tell me about it....This is an old pic! :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 15, 2008)

I offer a service for all you Tackle Tart - I am willing to have a team of Trained Tackle Removers (TTT) proceed to your "Tackle Room" (That usually means anywhere you have been, cars, trucks, bathroom. . . . ) and remove all of that tackle.

Contact me for rates and times 







:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> I offer a service for all you Tackle Tart - I am willing to have a team of Trained Tackle Removers (TTT) proceed to your "Tackle Room" (That usually means anywhere you have been, cars, trucks, bathroom. . . . ) and remove all of that tackle.
> 
> Contact me for rates and times
> 
> ...




You can come for free.....Someone has to use it. :LOL2:


----------



## ben2go (Sep 15, 2008)

Jim said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...




Holy cow! :shock: That's a good beginning to a tackle store.


----------



## RAPALA (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## shamoo (Sep 15, 2008)

:shock: WOW :shock: , thats impressive, how do you like that culling system Mr. Jim?


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2008)

shamoo said:


> :shock: WOW :shock: , thats impressive, how do you like that culling system Mr. Jim?



The one with 3 inches of dust on it? The scale works great...The rings have never been used. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2008)

I lied....The kids used the culling rings as swords one day. :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Sep 15, 2008)

:LOL2: thats a good thing, you can protect your vessel from pirates


----------

